# About to start using CBFM



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Everyone

I was wondering how relaible is the CBFM, I have a regular cycle and apprently ovulate every month. I am going to hopefully start using the monitor on my next cycle if it arrives on time. This is our only way of possibly getting pg. Sadly we cannot not afford more tx as we are looking at min £8000 for tx. Any advise sould be greatfully received. Not quite ready to give up on the hope of ttc just yet.

Beanie xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Beanie

I quite like the CBFM.  It seems to be pretty accurate in my opinion.  Apparently the only people who shouldn't use it are people with PCOS.  

Remember the very first time you switch the monitor you do it at the time of day when you are going to test i.e. I turned mine on this morning at 7.30 am and set it as this is the time of day I will be testing when it asks for me to POAS.  You have a window of a couple of hours either side I think so you don't have to set it EXACTLY to the minute you will be testing each day.  I would recommend you read through all the info first before you start.  

Hope this makes sense and good luck!

xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Beanie - Just wanted to give you a quick reply, I agree with Vaudelin, the CBFM is very aqurate if you ask me and very usefull for tracking your cycles. I've only used it for one month (last month) after a failed ICSI and I thought that the drugs in my system etc might through it off untill cycle back to 'normal' and to be fair I picked up 'highs' for a little bit longer than adverage bur gave me peak and I confirmed this with OPK's (to make sure it was working) and also my CM/pains after ov'ing too. I think if you going to try naturally while waiting for treatment/or saving for it (which we are doing at the mo), its worth getting one just to 'time' it right, in for a penny in for a pound they say!

Oh and if you want to join I've started up a thread for peeps to talk through thier cycles on etc, your very welcome to join, it there for all, not just CBFM, ladies using OPK's etc etc too 'CBFM (or OPK's etc) - Cycle buddies for March/April'

Good Luck whichever option you chose xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

On another note, I notice on your signature you say ' DH SA Found only 4% Normal', do you mean the morph or motility or mixure to the two? My Hubby had 4 SA's done as various times, and on two occations his morph was 0% which means NONE of his sperm 'normal', I know how upsetting it is, wanted to send you a BIG HUG


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you ladies, its good to hear it can work. Have gone a bought it just waiting for it to be delivered

Crossed4luck, trying to remember now I think it was morph and motlity. The doc said that he produced plenty but there was issues with them some missing tails or heads and what good ones he did have quite a few were on the slow side, We were told we have a small chance of it working naturally so going to give it a try. We have agreed no more tx as cannot go through the hoping of it working then getting a bfn again.

Thank you for asking me to join your thread

Wish you both all the best

Beanie xxxx


----------

